# Research Project for My Son



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Many here know, from my posting, my son retires from the military in about 30 months. He asked me to help research future places to live and work. I am asking for input from the forum members. Here is some information to aid in the discussion.

When he retires he will have an Associates Degree in Criminal Justice and Correctional Administration (dual degree's). He is currently living in San Diego and owns (buying) his own home and will have approximately 200K equity at time of relocation. His plan is to work in Law Enforcement or Correctional department until he retires at 65. His dream goal is to learn and build a gun smithing / custom fire arms business. He hopes to purchase land and build a custom designed home (I am currently drawing basic floor plans and will present in another forum post for review and comment). He is currently (I am) evaluating Arizona and Texas. Both states are gun friendly (ultimate goal) and have area's of low cost living. 

He is a lot like me regarding temperature tolerance except he can tolerate a bit more cold but would like to avoid long visits with the white fluffy stuff (sorry Caribou). High humidity is also a game ender, which disqualified many southern states. I know many here have actual first hand experience with many locations and can provide valuable information vs. retrieving internet "DATA". A sample of some places I am looking at are -- Flagstaff Az., Phoenix Az., Tucson Az. and Yuma Az. I am also looking at El Paso TX., and Austin Tx. Please share you experience or feelings, (pro or con) regarding any of these area's or feel free to suggest other are's for me to begin researching. I know metro area's are not a high choice for prepping but his career is a determining factor. He does plan to prep for food storage (store bought), water, off grid electrical but does not wish for a Homestead (animals ,farming) life style. Thanks for any help here.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

El Paso, Tx...border state...loads of Mexico crime. I guess that would be a challenge for the job that he is in, and it's a certainly cheap(er) place to live...but not safe.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Flagstaff is beautiful, cold and expensive. They also have a ski resort just outside of town.

I spent a considerable amount of time in visiting Yuma. The upside crime seams to be relatively low. As for border towns there is none of the expected violence. I asked the locals about that and was told that the local cartel is undisputed. Meaning that most of the bad guys have the same boss, so less squabbling. I don't know if it is true but it makes sense.

There is a huge presence of Marines due to the base. Also it is hot as the hinges of hell in summer.

Have you looked at Sedona Az. It is near flagstaff but better climate. http://www.bestplaces.net/city/arizona/sedona

When we were looking at new towns we used sperlings best places and another site that I can't remember right now.
Good luck.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

At his age he needs to go where the money is and not be concerned with the weather. When he builds enough wealth then he can quit his job and move where he wants.

All the areas that you mentioned will be having major water issues in the coming decades and should be avoided. I think there will be a reverse emigration back to the Southeast and Northern states.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'd kind of think along the same lines, go to where the work is. But unless you are one of those special folks from a more temperate climate, or up north, the South East can be a bit brutal. I'm one of those special transplants. I love the 90's with high humidity. The winters can be cold, but not even in comparison.

Sorry I can't comment on any of the area's you mentioned. I'd been through them while driving but never spent any time there. Most larger cities have online forums with questions about moving to the area. Spend some time browsing them and ask questions of the folks who actually live there.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Except for the winters Montana would be good 

https://cor.mt.gov/OfficeOfHumanResources/currentvacancies


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

Course I always tout Kentucky and Tenn area.Yes ,summers are hot and humid but that only last for a short time,as does the cold winters.Both are a few months each way .So you have 2 months on each end .Both have large enough cities that need Law-enforcment and can "be on the look out" for a small homestead to what they might be interested in later on. Cost of living is reasonable.Centrally located and the main natural trouble would be a shelter for tornados..Growing season for a small garden works well.Both are very "gun friendly",as they still do alot of hunting and fishing in these areas.Just sayin,it could be a good in-between.Our borders(states) are our own...


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd go with Flagstaff. El Paso is a pit. My FIL retired there and my husband couldn't wait to leave. When his job transfered back to the area he wasn't really happy. As soon as he retires were moving further away. He doesn't even like going back to visit family.

Definitely stay away from Abq. Everything is the cops fault and no respect for anything.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

If he is in San Diego then he should come visit our area, Yucaipa/Calimesa/Cherry Valley. The area has larger properties and allow horses or livestock . I understand he doesn't want to homestead but if you look for 'horse property' you'll find more lots with larger acreage. It does get cold in the winter but snow has only fallen once in our 2+ years here. Low humidity in the summer so a swamp cooler is much more efficient than an A/C.

If he wants to stay near San Diego I recommend the hills in Vista.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Midwest. States like Wyoming, South Dakota, Nebraska, Iowa, and Wisconsin have winters but they are not _extreme_. Wages are decent while cost of living is reasonable, as long as you stay out of the largest cities. Plus they tend to be conservative in values, have lots of wilderness, and people are not at all scared of guns. I have a 5 bedroom 3 bathroom home and I paid (before improvements) $219,000 for my house. Same house would be a 7 figure home in California. I would also recommend you tell him if he is thinking Midwest to stay as far away from Minnesota and Illinois as possible. I know cops in both of those states. Some have made it out and the rest as trying to make it out. They are taxed to death, live within a never ending no win scenario, have far more political pressure than most, and cost of living is ridiculous.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Can't help you with location, so I'm told. :laugh:

I do have a quick comment about the home design. While it is never too early to think about the features you might want to incorporate, the land should come before the design. While we were shopping for our current place we saw many homes, beautiful homes, that did not fit their location.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

AmishHeart said:


> El Paso, Tx...border state...loads of Mexico crime. I guess that would be a challenge for the job that he is in, and it's a certainly cheap(er) place to live...but not safe.


Thanks AmishHeart, I will check into the crime statistics. I checked real estate and cost of living but had not checked crime, it will move up the list, since you mentioned it. Son concerned about job and economics, as a Dad, I am concerned for his safety.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Flagstaff is beautiful, cold and expensive. They also have a ski resort just outside of town.
> 
> I spent a considerable amount of time in visiting Yuma. The upside crime seams to be relatively low. As for border towns there is none of the expected violence. I asked the locals about that and was told that the local cartel is undisputed. Meaning that most of the bad guys have the same boss, so less squabbling. I don't know if it is true but it makes sense.
> 
> ...


Thanks jnrdesertrats, I will start investigating Sedona. I had skipped it, as I was under the impression it was a very expensive place to live. Your comments regarding Yuma, helps confirm my investigation. Temp is high but not very humid.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Tweto said:


> At his age he needs to go where the money is and not be concerned with the weather. When he builds enough wealth then he can quit his job and move where he wants.
> 
> All the areas that you mentioned will be having major water issues in the coming decades and should be avoided. I think there will be a reverse emigration back to the Southeast and Northern states.


Tweto;423648, thanks for the input, where would you suggest? He will have to consider the weather, as a new officer, he will most likely spend a large amount of time exposed to the weather. His military retirement, personal retirement account and house equity, does provide him a small cushion but you are correct, he does have to get a decent paying job.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Woody said:


> Yeah, I'd kind of think along the same lines, go to where the work is. But unless you are one of those special folks from a more temperate climate, or up north, the South East can be a bit brutal. I'm one of those special transplants. I love the 90's with high humidity. The winters can be cold, but not even in comparison.
> 
> Sorry I can't comment on any of the area's you mentioned. I'd been through them while driving but never spent any time there. Most larger cities have online forums with questions about moving to the area. Spend some time browsing them and ask questions of the folks who actually live there.


Woody, thanks for the feedback. I will look for the cities forums, this option had not crossed my mind.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

gabbyj310 said:


> Course I always tout Kentucky and Tenn area.Yes ,summers are hot and humid but that only last for a short time,as does the cold winters.Both are a few months each way .So you have 2 months on each end .Both have large enough cities that need Law-enforcment and can "be on the look out" for a small homestead to what they might be interested in later on. Cost of living is reasonable.Centrally located and the main natural trouble would be a shelter for tornados..Growing season for a small garden works well.Both are very "gun friendly",as they still do alot of hunting and fishing in these areas.Just sayin,it could be a good in-between.Our borders(states) are our own...


gabbyj310, thanks for the suggestions. I will pass your information to him. I lived and worked in Kentucky a couple of time, Louisville and Stamping Grounds, so I am familiar with the weather patterns. As a kid, I loved the winter Snow days (No School) as an adult working in that weather, not so much. Having to use a torch to thaw out electric O.H. Door motors, not a lot of fun.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

tmt-
He really should consider the White Mountains of AZ. http://www.pinetoplakesideaz.gov/ or http://showlowaz.gov/
The weather here is great, cost of living is comparatively low, it is a very family-oriented community, and law enforcement here is usually hiring. We do get some fluffy stuff, but its not the same as the never-ending fluffy stuff they get in the great white north. Another benefit here is that there are no commercial gunsmiths up here, so it is a ready market waiting to be tapped. Also, if he enjoys outdoor activities (hunting, camping, fishing, hiking, etc), this is a great place for that! And.... we are only a 3 1/2 hour drive from phoenix. (Of course, if the SHTF, we'll probably blow all the bridges to Phoenix to keep the zombies down there! :laugh: )

Phoenix and Tucson are both too hot, too crowded and not very supportive of law enforcement. Flagstaff is where all of the college yuppies live- not to mention the yuppie professors! We go there a couple of times a year to shop at Sam's Club and eat at Red Lobster (about a 2 1/2 hour drive). Sedona is too close to Phoenix and is very overpriced being a tourist area. Yuma- well......there's not a lot to it, and it was way too hot for me.

My son just moved away from Austin- even though he is a liberal, it was way too liberal even for him. Don't know much about El Paso- I was there once for TDY, but it was a long time ago.

Hope this helps!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> I'd go with Flagstaff. El Paso is a pit. My FIL retired there and my husband couldn't wait to leave. When his job transfered back to the area he wasn't really happy. As soon as he retires were moving further away. He doesn't even like going back to visit family.
> 
> Definitely stay away from Abq. Everything is the cops fault and no respect for anything.


terri9630, Thanks for the info. What was the main complaints regarding El Paso? Abq. was not been on the list, due to my concern regarding future gun laws. I did not know about the attitude towards LEO's, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Grimm said:


> If he is in San Diego then he should come visit our area, Yucaipa/Calimesa/Cherry Valley. The area has larger properties and allow horses or livestock . I understand he doesn't want to homestead but if you look for 'horse property' you'll find more lots with larger acreage. It does get cold in the winter but snow has only fallen once in our 2+ years here. Low humidity in the summer so a swamp cooler is much more efficient than an A/C.
> 
> If he wants to stay near San Diego I recommend the hills in Vista.


Grimm, thanks for the response. He wants to get out of California. The attitude towards guns and the anti-business taxes rules Ca. out completely.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

obg12 said:


> Except for the winters Montana would be good
> 
> https://cor.mt.gov/OfficeOfHumanResources/currentvacancies


obg12, thanks for the response, the winters are the main problem with Montana. Beautiful state.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> Midwest. States like Wyoming, South Dakota, Nebraska, Iowa, and Wisconsin have winters but they are not _extreme_. Wages are decent while cost of living is reasonable, as long as you stay out of the largest cities. Plus they tend to be conservative in values, have lots of wilderness, and people are not at all scared of guns. I have a 5 bedroom 3 bathroom home and I paid (before improvements) $219,000 for my house. Same house would be a 7 figure home in California. I would also recommend you tell him if he is thinking Midwest to stay as far away from Minnesota and Illinois as possible. I know cops in both of those states. Some have made it out and the rest as trying to make it out. They are taxed to death, live within a never ending no win scenario, have far more political pressure than most, and cost of living is ridiculous.


Sentry, thanks for the response. I was aware that several of the states you mentions, were very heavy tax states but was not aware of the political problems. My son was very wise and purchased his house during the housing collapse, got a very good buy (per Calif. standards). I know Wyoming is very business friendly (tax wise) but once again he will have to deal with winters. I will do some further checking into Wyoming, real estate and cost of living.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Caribou said:


> Can't help you with location, so I'm told. :laugh:
> 
> I do have a quick comment about the home design. While it is never too early to think about the features you might want to incorporate, the land should come before the design. While we were shopping for our current place we saw many homes, beautiful homes, that did not fit their location.


Caribou, Thanks for your past recommendations. I did research the area you suggested but my son and his wife, were not very receptive. The winters and the logistics for travel were the deciding points.

I absolutely agree about the house having to match the land. The current design is a Tucson version but would not be reasonable for a colder / white fluffy stuff area. Swimming pool / cistern would become skating rink.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

tmttactical said:


> Many here know, from my posting, my son retires from the military in about 30 months. He asked me to help research future places to live and work. I am asking for input from the forum members. Here is some information to aid in the discussion.
> 
> When he retires he will have an Associates Degree in Criminal Justice and Correctional Administration (dual degree's). He is currently living in San Diego and owns (buying) his own home and will have approximately 200K equity at time of relocation. His plan is to work in Law Enforcement or Correctional department until he retires at 65. His dream goal is to learn and build a gun smithing / custom fire arms business. He hopes to purchase land and build a custom designed home (I am currently drawing basic floor plans and will present in another forum post for review and comment). He is currently (I am) evaluating Arizona and Texas. Both states are gun friendly (ultimate goal) and have area's of low cost living.
> 
> He is a lot like me regarding temperature tolerance except he can tolerate a bit more cold but would like to avoid long visits with the white fluffy stuff (sorry Caribou). High humidity is also a game ender, which disqualified many southern states.


Except for the humidity, I believe Tennessee meets all his qualifications. Barrett Arms is located here. (I believe some of our state legislators were trying to have one of their guns declared the "state firearm.") Some beautiful mountain or plateau land can be had for about $4,000/acre in the eastern part of the state. Valley land is a little more. Building restrictions in the rural areas are very lenient. Some of the local community colleges have gunsmithing classes. The local jail advertises job openings a couple of times a year. There's a brand-new jail where I live.

That said, it is humid. Where I live, we have a nice snow a couple of times every winter, but it's hot and humid in the summer.

El Paso....I have lived in the Chihuahua Desert east of there, and there are a whole lot of independent types out there, including some full-blooded Apaches. The only problem in that area is you either have to drill a 500-foot well or buy a water tap in town, where you go fill up a container for your water. I don't like depending on someone else for my water.

Austin.....Nice town, but super liberal (think politicians and college professors).

Never had any trouble with illegals, although I saw signs of them traveling up the arroyos near our place as they crossed the desert...discarded Coke cans, water bottles, bandanas, etc. The border patrol checks you out every time you leave the area on the highway. The resident Hispanics, some of who have been living there for generations, really hate the illegals.

You would have a lot of sun for solar panels, if you want to go that way.

ETA: Forgot to mention, Tennessee has NO PERSONAL INCOME TAX. Just sayin'......


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I second DrDiana the white mountains are nice. I lived there for about 10 years as a kid. I do not remember it being terribly cold. Hunting and fishing were good. By the way Texas ranked #15 on this gun friendly list http://www.gunsandammo.com/network-topics/culture-politics-network/best-states-for-gun-owners-2015/

Another thought would be border patrol or Homeland security.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> tmt-
> He really should consider the White Mountains of AZ. http://www.pinetoplakesideaz.gov/ or http://showlowaz.gov/
> The weather here is great, cost of living is comparatively low, it is a very family-oriented community, and law enforcement here is usually hiring. We do get some fluffy stuff, but its not the same as the never-ending fluffy stuff they get in the great white north. Another benefit here is that there are no commercial gunsmiths up here, so it is a ready market waiting to be tapped. Also, if he enjoys outdoor activities (hunting, camping, fishing, hiking, etc), this is a great place for that! And.... we are only a 3 1/2 hour drive from phoenix. (Of course, if the SHTF, we'll probably blow all the bridges to Phoenix to keep the zombies down there! :laugh: )
> 
> ...


DrDianaAnderson, Thanks for the info on Austin. I was not aware of the high Liberal attitude. I was impressed with the information on the APD website but it did not point out their politics. I also thank you for the links, I am going to follow up and check out this area. While researching Flagstaff, the property did seem a bit high. If there are any locals you rate high, please let me know (here or PM). My son and his wife are not the outdoors type people but I hope to involve the grandchildren in the fun of the great outdoors.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Just had some input from another family member who said, "He should move near his dad. Moot point."

That's a definite consideration....you need to be near people you can count on.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Starcreek said:


> Except for the humidity, I believe Tennessee meets all his qualifications. Barrett Arms is located here. (I believe some of our state legislators were trying to have one of their guns declared the "state firearm.") Some beautiful mountain or plateau land can be had for about $4,000/acre in the eastern part of the state. Valley land is a little more. Building restrictions in the rural areas are very lenient. Some of the local community colleges have gunsmithing classes. The local jail advertises job openings a couple of times a year. There's a brand-new jail where I live.
> 
> That said, it is humid. Where I live, we have a nice snow a couple of times every winter, but it's hot and humid in the summer.
> 
> ...


Starcreek, thanks for the response. You have helped confirm the liberal attitude of Austin, it is dropping down the rankings very quickly. I did not know about the local Tenn. colleges teaching gun smithing, that is a big plus. I am aware of the weather but maybe some area would make it worth dealing with it. What area would you suggest? You can reply here or PM me. The no-state income tax is another plus. no tax on his retirement.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

jnrdesertrats said:


> I second DrDiana the white mountains are nice. I lived there for about 10 years as a kid. I do not remember it being terribly cold. Hunting and fishing were good. By the way Texas ranked #15 on this gun friendly list http://www.gunsandammo.com/network-topics/culture-politics-network/best-states-for-gun-owners-2015/
> 
> Another thought would be border patrol or Homeland security.


jnrdesertrats, I did do some checking on the Border Patrol but until the son decides, it is a mute point. It appears each area decides the age cutoff for accepting applicants, My son will be too old for some places. I have not checked into Homeland Security, Blind spot on my research. I may have some bias towards them, just bad PR. I think. I will have to perform due diligence and check into Homeland Security. Thanks for the suggestions. I plan to follow up on the Doc's White Mountain suggestions. It would be scary if my son turned into a snowman.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Starcreek said:


> Just had some input from another family member who said, "He should move near his dad. Moot point."
> 
> That's a definite consideration....you need to be near people you can count on.


Starcreek, while I would enjoy being near him, he has to do what is best for his family. His future and theirs depends on sound financial and intelligent decisions, not emotional choices. As they say in the Real Estate market, location, location, location. Between work (military), school and family time, he does not have much opportunity to do basic research, I am just trying to optimize the limited time he does have for research. If I needed to be closer due to serious events, I can always move, being retired does have some advantages but I think I will be staying in the Arizona valley.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

tmttactical said:


> Tweto;423648, thanks for the input, where would you suggest? He will have to consider the weather, as a new officer, he will most likely spend a large amount of time exposed to the weather. His military retirement, personal retirement account and house equity, does provide him a small cushion but you are correct, he does have to get a decent paying job.


The only place that would be my choice would be the Black Hills of South Dakota. It's still lightly populated, yet has low taxes, and low unemployment. Don't worry about the weather, It is a well kept secret that this area is fairly dry and has mild winters thanks to the schnook winds that blow up the front range of the Rockies. It would be a very good place to raise a family.

Rapid City is the biggest, but Spear Fish, Sturgis, Hot Springs, and Deadwood are all excellent areas to live. My favorite is Spearfish and Hot Springs.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You might also consider Prescott/Prescott Valley AZ. Both connected cities have police forces plus it is the home of Yavapai County Sheriff Department so three possible places for employment. Weather is great with light occasional snow in winter. Home of a Ruger Firearms plant. No large gunsmith shop but there is likely one or more home-based gunsmiths in the area. Home prices vary greatly but there are some bargains.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> jnrdesertrats, I did do some checking on the Border Patrol but until the son decides, it is a mute point. It appears each area decides the age cutoff for accepting applicants, My son will be too old for some places. I have not checked into Homeland Security, Blind spot on my research. I may have some bias towards them, just bad PR. I think. I will have to perform due diligence and check into Homeland Security. Thanks for the suggestions. I plan to follow up on the Doc's White Mountain suggestions. It would be scary if my son turned into a snowman.


Oh, he wouldn't turn into a snowman! This is Arizona, not the Arctic!! :teehee:


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

tmttactical said:


> Starcreek, thanks for the response. You have helped confirm the liberal attitude of Austin, it is dropping down the rankings very quickly. I did not know about the local Tenn. colleges teaching gun smithing, that is a big plus. I am aware of the weather but maybe some area would make it worth dealing with it. What area would you suggest? You can reply here or PM me. The no-state income tax is another plus. no tax on his retirement.


Tennessee has 3 geographic regions:
The west is like Mississippi delta
The central plateau is actually a finger of the Great Plains stretching southward
The east is the Appalachian Mountains

I recommend the east. Large cities are Knoxville and Chattanooga.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Tweto said:


> The only place that would be my choice would be the Black Hills of South Dakota. It's still lightly populated, yet has low taxes, and low unemployment. Don't worry about the weather, It is a well kept secret that this area is fairly dry and has mild winters thanks to the schnook winds that blow up the front range of the Rockies. It would be a very good place to raise a family.
> 
> Rapid City is the biggest, but Spear Fish, Sturgis, Hot Springs, and Deadwood are all excellent areas to live. My favorite is Spearfish and Hot Springs.


Tweto, Thanks for the info, I will start doing the research on these area's. I had not looked into them before, due to weather and possible oil boom / bust problems. See just how misguide us city people can be. This is why I asked forum members for their input, hones replies and insider info, best of all worlds.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> terri9630, Thanks for the info. What was the main complaints regarding El Paso? Abq. was not been on the list, due to my concern regarding future gun laws. I did not know about the attitude towards LEO's, thanks for the heads up.


El Paso is hot, dirty, and floods every time it thinks about raining. It was built with no thought to drainage. There are lots of people that cross the border to shop which in itself isn't a problem, but they have no insurance and a regular cab pick up frequently has dad and 3 others crammed up front with a dozen people from grandma to the new born she's holding in her arms sitting in the bed. Our old neighbor was hit and his car totaled and the guy wasn't even ticketed for no ins because they couldn't "enforce" it.

Being a white woman I've been refused service until "my husband gets there to make sure I get the right item".


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

tmttactical said:


> jnrdesertrats, I did do some checking on the Border Patrol but until the son decides, it is a mute point. It appears each area decides the age cutoff for accepting applicants, My son will be too old for some places. I have not checked into Homeland Security, Blind spot on my research. I may have some bias towards them, just bad PR. I think. I will have to perform due diligence and check into Homeland Security. Thanks for the suggestions. I plan to follow up on the Doc's White Mountain suggestions. It would be scary if my son turned into a snowman.


Border Patrol has a standardized cut off age. As a covered LE position they have a mandatory retirement age. Here's a link if he wants to ask questions or read a bit. http://forums.delphiforums.com/borderpatrol


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We were looking at the White Mountain area when we happened across the place we bought.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

hiwall said:


> You might also consider Prescott/Prescott Valley AZ. Both connected cities have police forces plus it is the home of Yavapai County Sheriff Department so three possible places for employment. Weather is great with light occasional snow in winter. Home of a Ruger Firearms plant. No large gunsmith shop but there is likely one or more home-based gunsmiths in the area. Home prices vary greatly but there are some bargains.


Hiwall thanks for the info. I just discovered another good point for Prescott, They have a community college (Yavapai) with a Gun Smith AAS degree program. This is a major factor for son. With the info you provided regarding Leo jobs and now the college program, Prescott is moving up the list quickly. Once son gets established with a LEO department, he can start taking limited classes. I just finished checking current real estate prices and they are a bit pricey for Arizona but not outrageous. He will probably have to hold off buying house with property, unless a great deal pops up. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> We were looking at the White Mountain area when we happened across the place we bought.


After several members suggested the White Mountain area, I did start checking into it. The area is under consideration but Prescott is now leading the race so far. Jr. will deal with the limited snow for a chance to learn Gun Smithing.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> El Paso is hot, dirty, and floods every time it thinks about raining. It was built with no thought to drainage. There are lots of people that cross the border to shop which in itself isn't a problem, but they have no insurance and a regular cab pick up frequently has dad and 3 others crammed up front with a dozen people from grandma to the new born she's holding in her arms sitting in the bed. Our old neighbor was hit and his car totaled and the guy wasn't even ticketed for no ins because they couldn't "enforce" it.
> 
> Being a white woman I've been refused service until "my husband gets there to make sure I get the right item".


Thanks terri9630, El Paso has moved down the ranking of prospective locals. There has not been many members stating many good points regarding the place. I did not know about the flooding problems either. I think your comments and those of others may have sealed El Paso's fate. :thumbdown:


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Kentucky...2 months of heat ,July and August.
2 months of Winter Dec and Jan,

3 major Cities, with rural country only a few minutes away, and the best LE ever.

East Ky....http://www.proseandphotos.com/eastern_kentucky.htm



West Kentucky....
http://www.kentuckytourism.com/explore/regions.aspx


Jim


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

phideaux said:


> Kentucky...2 months of heat ,July and August.
> 2 months of Winter Dec and Jan,
> 
> 3 major Cities, with rural country only a few minutes away, and the best LE ever.
> ...


That's beautiful, and I'm allergic to everything there...


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Yes allergies are horrendous in my side of the state.

I'm on 2 different allergy meds everyday of my life.



Jim


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

tmttactical said:


> Tweto, Thanks for the info, I will start doing the research on these area's. I had not looked into them before, due to weather and possible oil boom / bust problems. See just how misguide us city people can be. This is why I asked forum members for their input, hones replies and insider info, best of all worlds.


The oil boom was in North Dakota, straight North of the Black Hills area about 200 miles so it should not have an impact of the employment level.

Something else, the area has an arid climate, similar to Colorado, humidity levels are lower then in Eastern South Dakota or where I live in Eastern Nebraska. The Black Hills are fairly similar to the pictures posted of Kentucky.

There is no state income taxes and real estate taxes are reasonable.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

phideaux said:


> Yes allergies are horrendous in my side of the state.
> 
> I'm on 2 different allergy meds everyday of my life.
> 
> Jim


Only 2? Lucky. Enjoy the green for me.


----------

